# Ft. Walton Beach Sept 24-27



## rili (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey guys, my husband just got sent to Ft 
Walton Beach for work and I thought I would join him for a mini vacation. There are only 2 of us. I would prefer 1 BR, but a studio could work. We will check in Tues 9/24 and leave Fri 9/27.
Thanks for any help!  Lisa


----------



## drjkn (Sep 20, 2013)

this is as close as I an get

14700 Front Beach Road
Panama City Beach, FL 32413
Phone: 850-636-8200 

1 Bedroom Upper Level

Make me an offer if interested
doug


----------



## 55plus (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm out of points for the rest of 2013 so I can't help, but Destin somewhat butts up to Fort Walton Beach and has many timeshare resorts with five of them being Wyndham Vacation Resort timeshares. Panama City Beach is about 70 +/- miles from Fort Walton Beach.


----------



## rili (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks! Destin would work. I'm afraid Panama City Beach is a little far. He will have to work in Ft Walton Beach.  I can book a hotel. It's just a lite comfortable in a condo, Ia d I can cook small meals. Thanks, Lisa


----------



## 55plus (Sep 21, 2013)

Is he military? I'm retired Air Force and spent a lot of time in Ft. Walton Beach at both Eglin AFB and Hurlburt AFB.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 21, 2013)

I checked II and there was nothing showing for Destin.

Maybe you could find something on www.airbnb.com:)


----------



## rili (Sep 22, 2013)

Morrisjim, he isn't military. He is actually building a bridge onto Hurlburt AFB. His company is new there,  they have sent him out for a month or two to get things set up/started.  He should be back in Jacksonville by Thanksgiving.  Lisa


----------

